# Teichfieber



## FBeer (8. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen,

meine Name ist Frank, 47, iT-Techniker und Hobbyfotograf aus Alsdorf bei Aachen.

Vor gut 6 Wochen war das Glück mir gesonnen und ich fand eine neuwertige Teichwanne 250l auf dem Sperrmüll. Als ich anhielt um mir das Ding anzuschauen, stürmte sofort der Besitzer raus und versicherte mir das sie 100%tig Ok sei, er hätte sie nur ein Jahr benutzt und ausgebaut da zu klein. Natürlich hab ich das Ding mitgenommen und gleich eingegraben  Mit stolzgeschwellter Brust wähnte ich mich nun als 'Teichbesitzer'. Nach gut 4 wochen, hab ich den den 'Teich' beflanzt und eine handvoll __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt, einen 5000l Filter samt Pumpe hatte Oppa gottlob noch im Schuppen stehen  Seitdem verbrachte ich Stunden damit den Moderlieschen beim Mückenfang zuzusehen und war selig  - Um die Moderlieschen naturnah mit Futter zu versorgen, grub ich noch eine 65L Mörtelkiste ein, in der ein paar Wasserpflanzen stehen. Nach Einbringen von 2 Beuteln lebender Futter- Daphnien, vermehrten diese sich wie blöde und auch Mückenlarven wimmeln nur so in der Mörtelkiste - hin und wieder entnehme ich dort etwas Wasser samt Daphnien und Larven und gebe dies als Futter in den 'Teich'.

Selig war ich, ja, bis ich auf dieses Forum stiess und mit dem Lesen und Anschauen der Bilder nicht mehr aufhören konnte, meine Körpertemperatur stieg an und ich wurde vom Teichfieber erfasst. Musste ich doch lesen, das ich eine schäbige 'Pfütze' meine Eigen nenne, in der meine geliebten Fische bestenfalls dahinvegetieren und einem frühen Tod entgegensehen...

IHR SEIT SCHULD, das ich jetzt eine richtigen Teich bauen muss!!!  20m2 Folie und und Vlies heute beschafft und schonmal angefangen zu buddeln, DANK EUCH weiss ich jetzt alles über Kapillarsperren, den richtigen Bodengrund, die Filtertechnik und Bepflanzung und das grünes Wasser erstmal normal ist. Mind. 3000l sollen es sein für meine Fischlein, 1m max. Wassertiefe gegen Durchfrieren. __ Muscheln wird es geben für ein paar Bitterlinge und 2 bislang winzige Gründlinge werden den Boden durchwühlen. ich möchte nur Einheimische Fische aber die müssen schon sein! - Fotos werde ich euch nicht schuldig bleiben 

LG
Frank


----------



## muh.gp (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Hallo Frank,

Willkommen bei den Teichsüchtigen! Du bist ja schon infiziert...

Warum "nur" 3.000 Liter? Wenn Du Platz hast, dann bau gleich größer. Denn der Wunsch nach mehr wird kommen... Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung! Letztes Jahr die ersten 3.000 gebaut und morgen soll die Folie in den zweiten Teich mit 18.000 bis 20.000 Liter... 

Also, hol das Maximale raus, ansonsten wirst Du noch öfter graben... 

Ach ja, und immer schön Bilder machen!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Hallo Frank,
dein Anfang war schon sehr gut. 
Einen kleinen Teich aber für die Fische gleich einen Filter. 
Daphnien als Lebendfutter zu züchten mache ich auch heute noch, obwohl mein Fische zwischenzeitlich etwas größer sind. 

Die Fische haben es bei dir aktuell nicht schlecht, feuen sich aber natürlich auf "etwas" mehr Wasser.

Wenn du schon am graben bist, mach ihn etwas tiefer. Das bringt für den Winter Reserven und etwas mehr Wasser.


----------



## FBeer (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Hallo Holger!

vielen dank und aufrichtigen respekt für das was du dir da bisher aufgebaut hast, kann man schon fast neidisch werden. 

Nichtsdesdotrotz, ist es nicht bei allen Hobbys so, das man am liebsten 'höher, schneller, weiter' will? Bei aller Begeisterung. hier gilt es IMHO den Grundsatz der Verhältnismässigkeit nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren: Klar hätte ich am allerliebsten sofort einen 20.000l Teich mit allem Drum und Dran. Mit dem mir zur Verfügung stehenden Platz, den Mitteln, der Zeit ist halt derzeit 'nur' ein 3.000-5.000l Teich handelbar (anderen mit weniger Platz gehts da sicherlich schlechter) und den bau ich mir


----------



## FBeer (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Hi Joerg,

vielen Dank. Nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe,  hab schon ein schlechtes Gewissen wegen der Fische im Miniteich. Aber OK, ich schaffe prompt Abhilfe und hoffe den neuen Lebensraum in 4-6 Wochen für meine Fische bewohnbar zu haben. Ich werde das 250l Becken abpumpem und das Wasser in den neuen Teich geben, damit er etwas schneller naturisiert, die 250l Pfütze bleibt als Naturteichlein, ggf. geb ich noch 1-3 __ Stichlinge rein (dann natürlich mit Filter, ich hab zwei 5000l Filter und Pumpen).

Hier im Rheinland (Kölner Bucht) haben wir sehr gemässigte Temperaturen, auch im Winter. 1m Wassertiefe sollte es da tun.


----------



## mcreal (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo Frank,

ist schon lustig zu lesen,wie bei Dir das Teichfieber Einzug gehalten hat.
Genau so ging es mir damals auch.Ich hatte meine 3 Fertigteichschalen schon fix und fertig eingebuddelt.(2x150l und 1x250l)
Dann bin ich hier auf das Forum gestossen und habe tolle Teichanlagen gesehen,die direkt an die Terrasse gebaut worden waren.
Spätestens da hat mich das gemeine Teichfieber auch gepackt und bevor die drei Teichschalen mit Wasser befüllt werden konnten,habe ich diese wieder ausgebuddelt.

Ich kann Dir allerdings auch aus eigener Erfahrung nur dazu raten,jetzt nichts zu überstürzen und eilig nen "Loch" zu buddeln und Folie rein.
Auch wenn es meist etwas schwer fällt,sich etwas länger Gedanken über den neuen Teich zu machen,sollte man diese sich auf alle Fälle nehmen und sich viele Vorschläge und Ideen hier aus dem Forum zu Gemüte  führen.Im Nachhinein,fallen einen meißt viele Dinge und Punkte dazu ein,die man nun anders machen würde.
Obwohl ich auch nicht gleich "hastig" los gebuddelt habe,würde ich nun so einiges anders machen/bauen.
Gut,ganz verhindern kann man "hätte ich das damals doch gleich so gemacht" wohl nie.Dazu muss man sicherlich auch eigene Erfahrungen sammeln.


mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## FBeer (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Wow Mike,

hab grad mal in dein Profil geschaut. Toller Teich den du dir da geschaffen hast, gefällt mir richtig gut! - Teichfieber ist , so scheints , hoch ansteckend


----------



## mcreal (9. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Blumen Frank.
Habe das Posting jetzt erstmal fertig geschrieben.
Bin vorhin zu zeitig auf "absenden" gekommen.

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## FBeer (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Ja , hab ich gesehen Mike 

Nene, ich hab zwar heut losgebuddelt wie ein Blöder, dennoch hab ich die vielen Tips die ich hier gelesen habe im Hinterkopf und werd nichts übereilen... In dem Moment wo ich die Folie verlege ist's ja vorbei... werd vorher nochmal genau nachdenken, ob ich nichts vergessen hab


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Hi Frank,

ich hab da ein gutes Gefühl bei dir und einen Teich baut man mindestens 3 mal. 
Falls du aktuell keinen großen Platz für den Teich hast ist eine Tiefe von 1,5+m durchaus sinnvoll um das Volumen deutlich zu erhöhen.
Dies bedeutet für die Fische keine großen Schwankungen Tag/Nacht und begünstigt das biologische Gleichgewicht. 

Es gilt wie bei allen Hobbies "mehr Volumen - Mehr Spass".
Spass beiseite, die größere Tiefe ist recht einfach, mit etwas Aufwand, zu realisieren und bringt dir langfristig etwas mehr Spielraum.

Deine Vorgehensweise bei der Umsiedlung ist vorbildlich.


----------



## FBeer (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Da bin ich vollkommenn bei dir Jörg,

je grösser desdo besser für die Fische und das biologische Gleichgewicht. Dennoch muss ich mit den 20m2 gekauften Folie jetzt ja nun irgendwie auskommen und das bestmögliche für meine Fische, die ich eingens unter dem Aspekt 'klein- wenig Platz' ausgewählt habe abbilden.  Wir haben hier, selbst in  wirklich strengen Wintern selten mehr als 10-15cm Eisdicke, gehe ich tiefer als 1m geht das nur auf Kosten der Flachwasserzonen. Mein Dilemma ist hier die Foliengrösse, gehe ich auf 1,5m Tiefe verliere ich enorm an Flachwaserzonen...also dort wo ich die Fische zu sehen bekomme...


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Hallo,

__ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge halten sich bevorzugt nicht in den Flachwasserzonen auf. Da wirst Du sie eher selten sehen. Allerdings sind Moderlieschen an der Wasseroberfläche unterwegs weil sie Anfluginsekten jagen. Im Tiefwasserbereich. 

Ausnahme: Ein Bachlauf - auch Moderlieschen spielen gerne mal "Lachs". Bitterlinge und Gründlinge haben da eher kein Interesse dran.


----------



## muh.gp (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Hallo Frank,

nicht falsch verstehen! Ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass Du mit der vorhandenen Folie und dem zur Verfügung stehenden Platz das Beste rausholen solltest.

Der Tipp von Jörg mit der Tiefe ist wichtig. Nach unten bekommst Du am leichtesten Volumen, auch wenn es von der Arbeit am schwersten ist. Hau rein! 

Grüße!


----------



## FBeer (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Hi Christine,

ich kann ja nur berichten, was ich auch selbst beobachtet habe.... Aber meine __ Moderlieschen schwimmen in der 250l Prütze oft & gern auf dem Aussenrand und jagen Mücken ( der ja hier gradmal erbärmliche 1-5 cm Wassertiefe hat) . Seblst die Bitterlinge und sogar die Gründlinge sehe ich dort oft. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin 100%tig bei Euch was die Wassertiefe angeht und erkenne dessen Nutzen aber 20m2 Folie haben ihre Grenzen...


----------



## FBeer (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Ok,

ich werd den Tip mit der Tiefe beherzigen. Vor der zusätzlichen Grabarbeit graut es mir nicht, eher davor das ganze nochmal komplett neu anzufangen, nur weil ich das nicht beherzigt habe


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Hallo Frank,
hau rein, die zusätzliche Grabarbeit wirst du langfristig nicht bereuen. 

Von der Folie bleibt noch genügend für die Flachzone über.

Das alte Becken kannst du als zusätzlichen Flachwasserbereich und für Pflanzen sicher noch gut integrieren.


----------



## nik (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Hallo Frank,

ich hau mal nicht in die Kerbe, größer, weiter, schöner. Meine hatte mir eine ihrer von mir gefürchteten  Gelegenheiten, d.h. eine uralte 1000l GFK-Schale plus neue Pumpe für 50,- auf's Auge gedrückt. Ich wollte eigentlich einen richtigen Teich und die Schale im Vorgarten vergraben, Wasser rein - und vergessen. Das wollte aber meine nicht, also kam sie hinten in den Garten und ich musste was ansehnliches draus machen. Es ist ein betontes Pflanzenteichlein geworden. Fische wollte ich nicht, aber ich habe zuhause leider nichts zu melden, also sitzen jetzt Bitterlinge drin, dann war ich der Ansicht, okay, es könnte nun auch mit Teichmuscheln klappen. Erdkröten stellten sich anfangs sogar in Mengen - von Nachbars zugeschüttetem Teich - ein und inzwischen hat sich eine wachsende Population Grasfrösche etabliert. Von __ Libellen, Rückenschwimmern, Wasserläufern, Wasserkäfern zu erzählen, hieße Eulen nach Athen zu tragen. Es ist die Attraktion für die Vogelwelt und hat mir ungeahnte Einblicke verschafft. Der Knaller überhaupt war der Besuch eines Sommergoldhähnchens. Habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen, Europas kleinster Vogel.
Wegen der __ Frösche und __ Kröten haben wir so gut wie keine spanische Wegschnecken mehr im Garten, dafür haben sich nun Weinbergschnecken eingefunden. Die spanischen Wegschnecken waren in unserem intensiven, mit Grundwasser reichlich versorgten Garten ein massives Problem.

Dieses Jahr werde ich an das Teichlein eine kleine __ Laube basteln, weil das einfach der schönste, interessanteste Fleck im Garten wurde.

Schon vor der Teichschale hatte ich einen 34m², beschwimmbaren, extensiven Fischteich vollständig geplant. Das ist eh eine größere Nummer mit den damit verbundenen Hindernissen. Die Teichschale wurde zu einem weiteren, denn die will ich keinesfalls aufgeben. Diese 1000l sind ein Traum! Ich habe z.B. keinen Zwang zu einem großen Teich.   Trotzdem wird da wohl noch was passieren, weil ich in Pflanzen und Wasser ein bisschen einen an der Klatsche habe.

Nahe Frankfurt/M. ist übrigens die 60cm tiefe Teichschale auch in knackig kalten Phasen bis jetzt ungefährdet. Ein Problem nicht absehbar. Köln wird vergleichbar sein. Ein bisschen tiefer, d.h. größer/gleich 80cm würde ich gehen. Tiefe ist gut für einen temparaturstabileren Teich. Kleine, amphibienverträgliche Fische, wie Bitterlinge, aber mit dem anhängigen Problem der zu erhaltenden Teichmuscheln sind eine tolle Sache. Es muss nicht größer sein. In der Pfütze tobt dermaßen das Leben, das geht mit einem größeren Teich, mit größeren Fischen schon nicht mehr. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*



FBeer schrieb:


> Aber meine __ Moderlieschen schwimmen in der 250l Prütze oft & gern auf dem Aussenrand und jagen Mücken ( der ja hier gradmal erbärmliche 1-5 cm Wassertiefe hat) . Seblst die Bitterlinge und sogar die Gründlinge sehe ich dort oft. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin 100%tig bei Euch was die Wassertiefe angeht und erkenne dessen Nutzen aber 20m2 Folie haben ihre Grenzen...



Frank, mal ganz ehrlich - bei 250 l haben sie ja wohl auch nicht soviel Auswahl. Von Tiefenzone kann man da kaum sprechen. (Aber weil Du Deinen Teich ja jetzt vergrößerst rh, spar ich mir die Ansprache zu Fischchen im Miniteich, gell )


----------



## FBeer (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Da hast du vollkommen recht! Und die Ansprachen zu Fischen im Miniteich hab ich hier bereits mehrfach gelesen und bereue! :beten


----------



## FBeer (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*



nik schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> ich hau mal nicht in die Kerbe, größer, weiter, schöner. Es muss nicht größer sein. In der Pfütze tobt dermaßen das Leben, das geht mit einem größeren Teich, mit größeren Fischen schon nicht mehr.



Hallo Nik,

deine Einstellung ist my sympatisch!  Ich wäre in der Tat auch mir der 1000l Teichschale zufrieden gewesen aber direkt daneben hingen die Teichfolien/Vlies die mir für wenige Geld mehr Liter erlauben, zumal ichs mir schwieriger vorstelle, ein Loch exakt in den Maßen der Schale zu buddeln, da war ich mit Teichfolie deutlich flexibler.


----------



## FBeer (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

So, nach dem ich mich einige Tage nicht gemeldet habe: Der Teich ist fertig (OkOk: es ist Wasser und ein paar Pflanzen drin!)
Wir haben über das lange WE 3 Tage gebuddelt wie die Maulwürfe. 1/4 liegt auf 0,80m (tiefer konnten wir nicht, da liefen Leitungen im Boden), der Rest ist zwischen 0,20-0,40m tief gewoden, am Rand arbeite ich noch. Es dürften etwa 2.500-3.000l sein. Bilder folgen!

Teichwanne 250l, Daphnienzucht im 65l Kübel, Aushub 2.Tag, Der Teich jetzt:


----------



## FBeer (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Noch hab ich Filter und Pumpe ja nicht installiert, da die Fische erstmal noch im Kleinbecken warten. Wenn __ Moderlieschen/Goldorfen Strömung mögen, wäre es dann nicht verkehrt meine 2. Pumpe zu verwenden um das Wasser am Teichrand in Bewegung zu bringen?


----------



## wp-3d (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

es spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## FBeer (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

So, nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen fleissig war nochmal eine Statusmeldung und ein paar Bilder.

Seit dem letzten Post habe ich Filter & eine neue/stärkere Oase Pumpe installiert. Dazu ein Wasserspiel mit 1500l Pumpe die gleichzeitig als Strömungpumpe arbeitet (50% gehen oben raus, die anderen 50% durch ein Ventil unter Wasser. Man sieht die Fische oft und gern in der Strömung 'stehen', offensichtlich mögen sie es 

Kapillarsperre ist fertig und der Rand zeigt zu 95% keine Folie mehr, ein paar __ Molche und 3-4 kleine grüne Fröschlein im Lausbubenalter sind zugezogen. Unterwasserpflanzen kiloweise gesetzt und noch ein Paar Wasserplanzen dazu, einige blühen sogar schon.


----------



## FBeer (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Und noch ein paar Teichimpressionen:


----------



## FBeer (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Pöh!  - Wenns eh keinen interessiert kann ich mir das posten hier ja sparen ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Moin Frank,
klasse geworden!
Und ärgere Dich nicht... anscheinend ist das in diesem Forum so,
dass zwar geschaut aber nicht kommentiert wird.
Wenn man "Fehler macht", gibt es garantiert Rückmeldung 
leider selten den hier , wenn es gut geworden ist...
Ist in meinem thread nicht anders, da sehe ich auch nur anhand der Zugriffe,
dass sich doch 'ne ganze Reihe user den thread anschauen.
Mir gefällt Dein Teich und ich bin mal sehr gespannt, wie er sich entwickeln wird.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du weiterhin weiterhin berichtest, und gar zu gern
mit Bildern bitte


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Hallo Frank,

nein, der Teich ist schön geworden - aber...Du hast da nicht wirklich Goldorfen drin, oder? 
Du meinst bestimmt Goldelritzen :beten


----------



## derseeberger (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Super geworden der Teich.

Ich hatte erst nur einen Hochteich gebaut mit 8000 L.
Dann finde ich bei Schachtarbeiten einen Brunnen...
Das war es dann 270000 L unter den Hochteich gebaut und einen Pflanzenfilter angelegt.
Den Hochteich zum Patronenfilter umfunktioniert.
Das Teichfieber halt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## FBeer (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*



blumenelse schrieb:


> nein, der Teich ist schön geworden - aber...Du hast da nicht wirklich Goldorfen drin, oder?
> Du meinst bestimmt Goldelritzen :beten



Vielen Dank!
Ja, du hast recht, habs in meinem Profil korrigiert! Wegen der Goldelritzen hab ich ja etxra die Strömungspumpe laufen


----------



## FBeer (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*



derseeberger schrieb:


> Super geworden der Teich.
> 
> Ich hatte erst nur einen Hochteich gebaut mit 8000 L.
> Dann finde ich bei Schachtarbeiten einen Brunnen...
> ...



Vielen Dank Thomas!
Hui, gleich mit 8000l angefangen. Naja Platz hätte ich ja noch, ich denke in 2 Jahren wird ein 15000l Teich daraus aber für den ersten Teich bin ich erstmal zufrieden


----------



## FBeer (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Mir gefällt Dein Teich und ich bin mal sehr gespannt, wie er sich entwickeln wird.
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du weiterhin weiterhin berichtest, und gar zu gern
> mit Bildern bitte



Vielen lieben Dank Eva-Maria!
Ich bin erstaunt wie schnell das Leben einzieht, das ganze Grundstück ist an einem Sonnentag plötzlich voller __ Libellen. Ein Igel spaziert vorbei um am Teich zu trinken, sogar __ Molche und Minifrösche hats schön  Ich kann momentan stundenlan da sitzen und alles beobachten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

hi Frank,
Kamera griffbereit halten.... __ Libellen und Igel sind tolle Motive!


----------



## FBeer (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Ok,

hier isser der kleine Schelm:


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Klasse,
den hast Du aber "stachelscharf" getroffen!


----------



## FBeer (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichfieber*

Das muss so! Fotografenehre: unscharfe Bilder werden sofort gelöscht


----------

